# One for the stew pot



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Got this guy today with my TBJ (tree-bojoe) collaboration Natty...

The weather has been unseasonably mild here in Nova Scotia...so I've been getting out more often...glad to see spring is almost here 

This shooter originally had leather gypsy tabs and was banded with tubes. I'm not used to tubes so I never took it hunting, but today the tubes failed and, I didn't have any tubing so, I removed the gypsy tabs and banded it up with flats.

It is a very comfy frame which makes it very easy to shoot and I am very accurate with it. I got this squirrel on the very first shot attempt...a head-shot from 18-20 yards.









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Good shot! I really like the native american theme of your slingshot. The arrowhead and feathers are a nice touch. It looks like it handles those flats really well. I crockpot a lot of squirrels. I quarter them and throw away the ribs, back, etc. Too many small bones in my stew otherwise. Also, I boil it fist or cook the meat first in the crockpot and drain the broth, because the broth has a chalky taste. Then add everything and enjoy a good stew. Hot stew is always good for those cold, damp days....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NoGuarantees said:


> Good shot! I really like the native american theme of your slingshot. The arrowhead and feathers are a nice touch. It looks like it handles those flats really well. I crockpot a lot of squirrels. I quarter them and throw away the ribs, back, etc. Too many small bones in my stew otherwise. Also, I boil it fist or cook the meat first in the crockpot and drain the broth, because the broth has a chalky taste. Then add everything and enjoy a good stew. Hot stew is always good for those cold, damp days....Thanks for sharing!


Thanks...yeah it works really well with the flats...treeman and lbojoe did an amazing job on it...they surprised me with it...it was an honor to receive it...and I was completely blown away at the details that they put into it. They incorporated some important symbols that mean a lot in my culture...my wife teared up when she saw it...

I quarter the squirrels as well...I soak them in salt water over night to draw out the blood...and then it simply goes into the slow cooker with potatoes, carrots, parsnip, turnip cabbage, and bacon...I add some salt, pepper, garlic, and vinegar to the stew and it gives a nice flavor...

I'll slow cook it on low over night, and the next day, til suppertime...at the very end I always throw some homemade dumplings on top...or make fry bread to dip in the stew...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Haha! You really got that stew perfected...I like the dumplings especially! Keep stretching those bands!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NoGuarantees said:


> Good shot! I really like the native american theme of your slingshot. The arrowhead and feathers are a nice touch. It looks like it handles those flats really well. I crockpot a lot of squirrels. I quarter them and throw away the ribs, back, etc. Too many small bones in my stew otherwise. Also, I boil it fist or cook the meat first in the crockpot and drain the broth, because the broth has a chalky taste. Then add everything and enjoy a good stew. Hot stew is always good for those cold, damp days....Thanks for sharing!


Great representation of my Mi'kmaq culture...they sure are masters of their crafts






























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MW - always great to see your hunting pics.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> MW - always great to see your hunting pics.


Thanks Matt...how have you been? 

I've actually been doing very well as of late...gotten quite a few squirrels in the last few weeks...this was one I got today...I've bagged a couple every other day..

I'll be more active on the forum now that the weather is getting better. I gonna start building again soon as well...

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s great to hear from you!!!! Nice shooting


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Tag said:


> It's great to hear from you!!!! Nice shooting


Thanks Sir...I'm glad to be back 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That’s so cool! Great shootin buddy!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treeman said:


> That's so cool! Great shootin buddy!


Thanks man...
It was a bittersweet moment when I removed the gypsy tabs you put on it..on one hand, I'd finally get to use this gorgeous shooter for hunting...but on the other hand, I wanted to keep it completely original. I almost decided not to, but it would've ended up not being used.

I want to remove the residue that was left from the wraps you used...so I plan to light sand it out...what did I use for finish?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I would have done the very same thing. At any rate, if you wanted the tabs back on, it’s easily done. I was hoping you’d use it to put something in the pot. I’m not exactly sure what finish joe used on the frame. Whenever I whip and tab a frame, I always put a coat of acrylic ( clear nail polish) over the wrap to keep it in place. I wonder if a little acetone would take it off without messing up the finish that joe did. Lemme get back to ya on that.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treeman said:


> I would have done the very same thing. At any rate, if you wanted the tabs back on, it's easily done. I was hoping you'd use it to put something in the pot. I'm not exactly sure what finish joe used on the frame. Whenever I whip and tab a frame, I always put a coat of acrylic ( clear nail polish) over the wrap to keep it in place. I wonder if a little acetone would take it off without messing up the finish that joe did. Lemme get back to ya on that.


I wasn't even thinking when I asked... Joe finished it, and I knew that...lol...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey good shootn buddy!! I think the tabs were my idea cause I ran into that buffalo leather. Anyway it has a conversation varnish on it. Kind of sneek up on the finger nail polish. Start with some oops or goof off. Then try naptha "lighter fluid" then finally just a touch of lacquer thinner. Acetone will melt into the varnish if left on too long. Anything goes wrong send it my way I'll make it good as new.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Hey good shootn buddy!! I think the tabs were my idea cause I ran into that buffalo leather. Anyway it has a conversation varnish on it. Kind of sneek up on the finger nail polish. Start with some oops or goof off. Then try naptha "lighter fluid" then finally just a touch of lacquer thinner. Acetone will melt into the varnish if left on too long. Anything goes wrong send it my way I'll make it good as new.


I read this too late...I tried nail polish remover...bad idea...it's not very easy to see in the pic but it is down to bare wood 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I’m sure joe could make that all better. Hey what if we re-whip it without the tabs just for decorative purposes? Might look cool....


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

treeman said:


> I'm sure joe could make that all better. Hey what if we re-whip it without the tabs just for decorative purposes? Might look cool....


 I think that would be cool looking. But I'll sure refinish it for ya.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You could make those lashings the tribal colors that I did on the bottom. Changing colors of thread every 1\8" or so.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treeman said:


> I'm sure joe could make that all better. Hey what if we re-whip it without the tabs just for decorative purposes? Might look cool....


That would be awesome!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure joe could make that all better. Hey what if we re-whip it without the tabs just for decorative purposes? Might look cool....
> ...


I think we're onto something!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Got this guy today with my TBJ (tree-bojoe) collaboration Natty...
> 
> The weather has been unseasonably mild here in Nova Scotia...so I've been getting out more often...glad to see spring is almost here
> 
> ...


What size ammo ?

wll


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

wll said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Got this guy today with my TBJ (tree-bojoe) collaboration Natty...
> ...


I believe I used .36 cal lead....I've been using 3/8 steel, 5/8 cats-eye marbles, and .38 lead lately...mixing it up a bit...
By the look at the bands I'm guessing it was either .36 lead or 3/8 steel

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

wll said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Got this guy today with my TBJ (tree-bojoe) collaboration Natty...
> ...


Actually I think it was .38 lead...I cut the bands longer for extra draw...I usually pull to 42" but I think I maxed out that set at 50"......for the extra weight

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

